# Kettering Town Football Club



## Rubex (Aug 28, 2015)

Kettering Town Football Club used this ground from 1897 to 2011. Originally the club owned the ground, but had to sell to a landlord in 1992 in order to keep the club afloat until 2011 when the ground was repossessed. At the time of closure the ground had a total capacity of 6,264, of which 1,800 was seated. To this day the ground remains shut and unused for any purpose. 





































































Thanks for looking, and thanks to Mikeymutt for taking me 

Rubex


----------



## smiler (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice Rubex, but one of you should have posed in that hi-vis , Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 28, 2015)

You done a Stirling job there rubex..so glad our persistence paid off.and smiler I did not see that hi viz or it would have been on ha ha..great report there


----------



## Bones out (Aug 28, 2015)

Seen lots of 'redundant' grounds. Very sad but very poignant. Love the way you have captured this one.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 28, 2015)

I know nothing at all about football, but I really like this.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 28, 2015)

Give us a shout next time u r in our turf 
Nice pics, but despite working 100 yards away I have never been in, mainly because of my passionate hate for football!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 29, 2015)

Fantastic stuff. Now this is definitely my kind of place!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 29, 2015)

Sludden said:


> I know nothing at all about football, but I really like this.



You qualify for the England nation team.


----------



## Big C (Aug 29, 2015)

Imagine having a kick about wearing snow shoes in there.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice report and captured well, I enjoyed this one


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2015)

Not be long before it becomes a SSSI!Great post really enjoyed looking.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2015)

Wicked! Been meaning to head this direction for a while! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

